

Apple deletes an entire galaxy - scottshea
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/11/apple-deleted-a-galaxy.html

======
mwexler
They were dropped for not adhering to the App Store guidelines. They are
appealing, but it's unclear which star violated which guideline, so they are
probably out of luck.

~~~
raganwald
I don't find them appealing at all, I find them dim and uninteresting.

~~~
sliceof314
Apple went super-nova on that galaxy!

